# [Résolu][dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2] Echec compilation

## razaina

Bonjour,

depuis un moment j'essaie de résoudre ce problème mais je n'arrive pas à trouver où est l'erreur. Quelqu'un pourrait peut être m'éclairer.

J'essaie juste de recompiler par exemple ma version actuelle de perl (dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2). Voici respectivement les logs :

- emerge --info emerge --info '=dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2' >> http://pastebin.com/4T201Whb

- Le build log http://pastebin.com/9MqLfk0h

Si d'autres logs ou d'autres infos vous manquent, dites le moi.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by razaina on Wed Mar 13, 2013 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

Bon ben si personne ne s'y colle je vais me laisser aller à quelques suggestions (malgré ma profonde aversion pour perl   :Laughing: )

Est-ce que le pb suit un changement de version/slot à tout hasard ?

Et auquel cas, est-ce que #perl-cleaner -p --all te renvois qqch ?

----------

## razaina

Bonsoir,

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que le pb suit un changement de version/slot à tout hasard ? 

 

nope, un beau jour (il y a plusieurs semaines) j'ai juste lancer une simple mise à jour comme je le fais le plus régulièrement possible => emerge --sync et ensuite emerge -auv system world

une nouvelle MàJ de perl était dispo et avait planté. J'ai mis à jour le reste de mes packages et depuis, j'ai essayé de chercher sur le net quelques pistes, mais je n'ai rien trouvé à ce jour.

Au début je croyais que c'était la nouvelle version qui plantait. Mais la compilation de ma version actuelle plante aussi. (emerge --oneshot dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2)

On voit bien http://pastebin.com/9MqLfk0h (ligne 182) qu'il plante au moment où il fait ceci :

```
Running Makefile.PL in cpan/Archive-Extract
```

Et qu'à la fin on a :

```

Unsuccessful make(cpan/Archive-Extract): code=256 at make_ext.pl line 449.

make: *** [cpan/Archive-Extract/pm_to_blib] Error 25

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

 *Quote:*   

> Et auquel cas, est-ce que #perl-cleaner -p --all te renvois qqch ?

 

http://pastebin.com/GWuN3Jac

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Writing Makefile for Archive::Extract
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

C'est une traceback python, j'essaierai plutôt un python-updater.

----------

## razaina

Bonjour,

python-updater a fait son job sans problème. Mais quand je tente de recompiler ma version actuelle de perl (emerge --oneshot dev-lang/perl) j'ai toujours le même problème à la fin.

```

Running Makefile.PL in cpan/Archive-Extract

../../miniperl Makefile.PL INSTALLDIRS=perl INSTALLMAN1DIR=none INSTALLMAN3DIR=none PERL_CORE=1 LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.12.4

Writing Makefile for Archive::Extract

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/grc", line 161, in <module>

    os.execvp(args[0], args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/os.py", line 344, in execvp

    _execvpe(file, args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/os.py", line 380, in _execvpe

    func(fullname, *argrest)

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

 /usr/bin/grc config PERL_CORE=1 LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.12.4 failed, continuing anyway...

Making all in cpan/Archive-Extract

 /usr/bin/grc all PERL_CORE=1 LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.12.4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/grc", line 161, in <module>

    os.execvp(args[0], args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/os.py", line 344, in execvp

    _execvpe(file, args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/os.py", line 380, in _execvpe

    func(fullname, *argrest)

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

Unsuccessful make(cpan/Archive-Extract): code=256 at make_ext.pl line 449.

make: *** [cpan/Archive-Extract/pm_to_blib] Error 25

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2/work/perl-5.12.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2/work/perl-5.12.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## netfab

Débarrasse-toi de grc dans ce cas. Apparemment çà apporte régulièrement son lot de problèmes...

----------

## boozo

Je ne me prononce pas pour grc mais netfab doit avoir ses sources à n'en pas douter.

A essayer donc.

Ce que j'ai trouvé concernerait sandbox voire gcc mais sur des versions antérieures à toi donc ce ne me semble pas plus pertinent que çà. Sauf peut-être si le tout premier test était sur ces versions et que tu te traines depuis des cochonneries dans le repertoire temporaire   :Rolling Eyes: 

Est-ce que tu retentes les compilations en ayant nettoyé les sources ou purgé les dépendances obsolètes au moins une fois depuis ?

----------

## razaina

Bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> Débarrasse-toi de grc dans ce cas. Apparemment çà apporte régulièrement son lot de problèmes...

 

J'ai commenté la ligne qui fait appel à grc dans mon make.conf. Tout remarche...perl s'est bien mis à jour...

```
#MAKE="/usr/bin/grc -es /usr/bin/make"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que tu retentes les compilations en ayant nettoyé les sources ou purgé les dépendances obsolètes au moins une fois depuis ?

 

Oui, j'ai nettoyé et purgé les dépendances obsolètes avant recompilation, pas la dernière fois mais avant oui.

Bon, finalement c'était aussi simple...c'est nul de devoir me séparer de grc, qui était plutôt sympa et rendait assez confortable le suivi de certaine compilation.

Merci d'y avoir consacré un peu de temps. Je met en résolu.

----------

